
Null Island - midhir
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Null_Island
======
corentin88
> The name 'Null Island' serves as both a joke based around the suppositional
> existence of an island there, and also as a name to which coordinates
> erroneously set to 0,0 are assigned in placenames databases in order to more
> easily find and fix them.

Didn’t knew geographers were such funny guys, but it’s a nice one!

